# Snowboarding helmets for mountain biking.



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking ahead for next winter, I was thinking about the possibility of getting a snowboarding helmet to keep my noggin warmer while riding in the winter. 
The reason I ask now is I figure in a month or two these will be clearing out and I can probably pick one up cheap. 

Will these offer the same level of protection as a mountain bike helmet?
They appear to cover all the same spots. 

Also what about being too warm? 
Snow boarders usually are doing their thing in colder weather plus they are not warming their body heat by pushing pedals. 

Never wore one before as I don't ski or snow board so I really don't know if this is a good idea or not. 

Input please.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I use my Giro with my fatbike and if anything is a little to warm, even with the vent holes open (it has a way to keep them closed)


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Not too long ago I went riding in the cold..I took 2 helmets..one of them was a downhill helmet and the other was my xc helmet..it takes about 2 miles to get to the trailhead...I used that time as a test to see how warm I would get wearing that helmet..when I got to the trailhead..I about burnt up..I was very very hot..so I rode back to the car and switched helmets..it felt soo much better...I dont think getting that helmet will be a good idea..for one thing mtbers are moving around alot more...I think you will get too hot with a snowboarder helmet...jmo....if you are getting too cold..just get one of those skull caps..I have one..used it once..it was just too hot.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Snowboarding helmets for mountain biking*

I have worn my Giro downhill skiing helmet on a couple of extremely cold rides (-15 to -20C). It was fine. But my preference is my Giro all mountain with a merino wool toque. The ski helmet with the extra padding didn't;t offer any more additional warmth.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool

Almost never gets that cold here. 
20's and 30's (Farrenheit) is the norm with rare occasions it may get a little colder. 
I currently wear my little ninja mask I have for my motorcycle but I prefer my face not being covered. 

I did figure they might be a little warm for my mountain biking in my area and it seems that is true. I will look in to skull caps. They will probably be cheaper anyways and I will get more use out of them. 

Thanks


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> my preference is my Giro all mountain with a merino wool toque


This. My Xen with a $10 thin poly / wool beanie is perfect for 25° temps. Also I think, but not sure, ski / boarding helmets have different standards though I'm not sure if they're comparable.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

A friend of mine rides (bike) and rides (snowboard) in the same Bern helmet, but I haven't done any homework on the relevant standards and whether they're comparable, identical or totally different.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not completely sure, but based on things I was reading about snowboarding vs bike helmets (first I started to snowboard then got in mountain biking) there shouldn't be much difference regarding to protection and snowboarding helmets would probably give more coverage down the neck and ofc they are much warmer. I think we can't compare mountain biking and snow helmets in general, but if we compare two models of the same manufacturer like Pro-tec classic, that is available in both Snow and Bike version, you could use snowboarding helmet for mountain biking but I don't think I would use bike helmet for snowboarding (vents don't have any coverage and would get filled with snow after the fall, no ear flaps so it would be much colder and would require a beanie under the helmet). I'm not sure about certification though, but I think it is safe to assume they should be approximately the same...


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*I bought one a few days ago...It is a Briko Ski Helmet with vents.*

I bought one a few days ago. It was a Briko Ski Helmet with adjustment vents. I'm planning to use it on extreme cold day(-5 degree C or lower). It looks smart and warm, especially the ears area. Also it matches my Ti MTB really well. Regular cycling helmet won't work in winter since too much cold air go through your head and ears....It gave me a headache afterward(serious case of brain freeze).


----------



## CWM LAD (Feb 12, 2013)

i got a bern. will keep your head warm. dont like it tho, looks like im off horse riding


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought a Giro G9 on closeout along with Oakley Crowbar goggles and love it for COLD temps when I am not doing a lot of climbing or if I know it am gonna work hard. The Giro gets way too hot for me in those conditions, so instead of the Giro I will wear my regular mtb helmet with a headband to make sure my ears stay warm.


----------



## fxc3700 (Mar 20, 2008)

I vote for a full face helmet they are warmer and I like the extra protection and if I need more warmth I add a thin hat underneath.


----------



## XSportsSusan (Jan 30, 2013)

Bern makes a few helmets that meet CPSC/ASTM/EN 1077 (i.e., bike/skate/snow) safety standards. They're reasonably well ventilated; you just need to buy the winter liner to use it in colder weather.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a Bern Watts with the winter liner that I like to wear when it's cold. Damn, that winter liner sure is toasty, too!


----------



## NEOHIO Ray (Apr 3, 2013)

I just got a Bern Macon the other day I have not used it yet but plan to this weekend. The reviews on it were pretty good and likethe above post said it is safe for skate,snow, and bike. They make 3 diferant linners, one for winter, on for summer a visor, and I think one that holds head phones. It fits perfect, so I am pretty happy with it so far.


----------

